# OMG - BFP



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd just like to say thanks to everyone who has been supportive and let you all know that I got my long awaited   this morning.  I'm still in shock and its not sunk in yet.

Sending everyone else       for those due to test and thoughs starting another cycle.

Binty


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

OMG OMG congratulations! 
                

brilliant news!  You will need to start taking things a bit easier now.

wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months

strawbs xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats Binty on your                                                          

Its fantastic news.

Mrs Hopeful xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Binty hun,

I am so happy for you, what wonderful news            

Make sure you rest up now and no more working like a crazy girl now missy.

Wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy.

Enjoy every minute of this   

Jane xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

COngrats absolutely fantastic news!!!!!!

Are you at St Peters?

Dawn xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I was under Mr Priddy at Clemintine Churchill - but not seen him since April/May last year after my drilling


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news !!

Congratulations !!

   

What a great start to the new year  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done chick


now take ot easy now


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

woohoo
Congratultions? Do anything different.
It makes it even nicer that you did it au naturelle xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just posted on oldies hun, i am sooooooo happy for you. I nearly crashed the car when kerry text me!!!

You are an inspiration to all the girls who are off clomid now.  HUGE CONGRATS hun you deserve it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done honey!! 

     

Take it easy, not more working so hard!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

TOP NEWS FOR A CLOMID OLDIE

Am dead chuffed for you chick  - you deserve it!! (specially after all that hard work you and dh put in this month!! )

rest up and enjoy the next 8 months!!

take care

B3ndy
xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I am just so pleased for you both    

    

     

    

Take it easy and promise not to work too hard

Love and hugs
Tracy xxx


----------



## Toofa (Oct 29, 2004)

All the best chick, enjoy and congrats


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW congratulations Binty!! I'm so happy for you, here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy!  

Ros
x


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh WOW binty what fantastic news a big CONGRATULATIONS to you both........!! Go steady chick and take care

Sam xx


----------



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Thats fantastic news hun!! Congratulations !!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya,

wow thats fab news, you must be so pleased!        
                

emma xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Binty hun, a big congratulations to you fantastic news hun
love lea-Anne x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

congrats binty u must b thrilled, glad 2 know that it can still happen au naturelle as well


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!  Binty          

You must be well chuffed, it does take a while to sink in, but then its wonderful. Take it easy.  Great to hear another natural one too  

Jo xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your 

Fab news !  


love
suzie x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Binty, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

[fly]         [/fly]

Let's hope it's the start of a trend for the Clomid girlies!

Take care and have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations!
You must be on  !


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats.

xx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations!  I am so pleased for you


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats! I am so happy for you!

Take care

Andi


----------



## Yikes! (Dec 17, 2006)

Fantastic News!!! So happy for you and DH - heres to a really healthy pregnancy and baby!

Yikes x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP

Kate xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks everyone for your best wishes - it's starting to sink in now just waiting for our scan date then I'll be a bit happier


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG Binty I can't believe I missed this thread, i'm sat here   i'm so happy for you  .  I hope this is the start of many "oldies" BFP's!!!!

Bev xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS BINTY​
Have a happy and healthy pregnancy chuck!!!!! hope your good luck rubs off on the other clomid chicks very soon,its about time you all got your much deserved bfp's !!!!!

Kelly


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

I think you meant to put Binty and not B3ndy...I got a big fat nada today after my first IUI!!...don't worry though chick...it made me chuckle!! (hope those twins are behaving themselves)

binty - good luck for the scan hon and enjoy every moment!

S
xx


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Binty,

Only just logged on!  Wow congrats.  Has it sunk in yet? Put yourself first, put your feet up and enjoy!!!

Much love and best wishes for the next 9 months,

Mel


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, that's great news!  Congratulations!             

Here's to a really enjoyable pregnancy with a happy healthy baby at the end of it.

Sarah xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Bendy

So sorry I put your name accidentally,have pm'd you hunny  

Kelly x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Many Congratulations Binty.

Enjoy every minute but time to put your feet up now and not work so hard.

Jennie 
  x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes - I promise I'm going to take it easy at work and not do so much.

Jennie - I've PM'd you


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Great News  

Kim xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks hun

Ella looks good enough to eat  

Hanging in here just hoping little bean will stay

Binty


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Binty    .so thrilled for you ...it gives hope to the rest of us on Clomid .. we are all willing everything to go perfectly for you     Cat x


----------

